# How pretty is my cat? It's actually unfair.



## Sinkrep (Jun 1, 2015)

_HOW IS MY CAT BETTER LOOKING THAN MY BOYFRIEND AND I PUT TOGETHER?! I speak with capitals because I can't comprehend how pretty he looks all the time... save my ranting; I'll show you instead. Bad cat for being more photogenic than his owner!

This is Biff, he's 2. 
LOOK AT THE EYES! This was when he wanted chicken, HOW AM I GOING TO SURVIVE UNDER THE MANIPULATION OF THIS BEAUTIFUL CREATURE! I can't say no to him. D:
_















_Don't be fooled by his puss-in-boot like effect... there is pure evil behind those pretty green eyes of his... If anyone has pictures of their animals trying to use their cute powers I'd love to see!  _


----------



## Duck (Jun 2, 2015)

hes lovely bless him


----------



## Sinkrep (Jun 1, 2015)

_Thank you Duck  _


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I will now mind control you. BRING ME CATNIP NOW. Mwa haha


----------



## Sinkrep (Jun 1, 2015)

_Bought him that once, he didn't play with it whilst we were awake so I popped it onto the bed side cabinet and went to sleep only to be woken up by continuous scratching, erratic bumps and scrapes of claws and when I switched on the light, Biff was beneath my bed, eyes like saucers, green bits ALL over my bedroom; I mean on the bed, in the opened drawers all over my xbox, clean clothes, in my hair! and when I tried to take it from him he began to run around the room, so fast I swear he was running on the walls and not the floor. 

_


----------

